# UberX ON STRIKE!



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

"UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!

*Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hope ur the leonidas of this sparta, we are in WAR againts persia
THIS..... IS..... INDEPENDENT DRIVERS!!!!

no one can treat us like slavesss....


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hey should be one day though not just hours

text should set a date like
"hey guys we need to make uber feel us by commiting not to drive for one day on (--/--/----) we need to do this altogether" for the mean time lets log on to lyft" thanks for participating."


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

I hear you but this is a
twice daily kick in uber's nads that would definitely get there attention and allow drivers to continue to earn. 

If it goes viral we could switch to something else.

Spread the word. I just made requests in two different states and sent my driver the text I just posted.


UberX ON STRIKE!


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

This strike is daily. We will be heard


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Would be good to include a link to this thread, so drivers can find out about what's going on.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone smart(not me() here should come up with a fair idea how uber should work for both parties and make a special thread on top of this forum and we should get on uber app request rides and send the link to this forum and get other drivers on board and start this, they can't just do what they want, us rider hold the future and if we stop driving I'm sure uber staff isn't gonna get on the road, especially with what they try to pay us.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I will be out in my cab in old town this weekend getting tips and $2.95drop+$2.25/mile plus TIPS. Yeah I have to pay my lease and fees but at least I never have a 4$ ride lol. 

People ask me about Uber all the time and I will definitely tell everyone who asks that they need to start tipping Uber drivers if they like the service and want to see it continue. 

Funny thing ... I used to hate when the cheapasses at OPTIMA used to call our cab for a $6 ride to the bar and always made us wait 10 minutes for little or no tip. I stopped picking most of them up at all as did several other drivers. They don't call anymore THANKS TO UBER!!! Now these cheapasses pay $4 and tip nothing. 

I'm hoping the pay goes up for Uber and will support any strike because taking rides for basically nothing can't work. Nice cars have payments insurance gas and maintenance ... Uber must think the things run on love or something


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Effective today the minimum fare in chicago is $2.70. 

I decided not to go out this morning. I checked the riders app and there are bunch of drivers out there. Looks like uber is a smart company, there will always be poor drivers who will work for pennies.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's another thought on the strike. If you need to make money during the Uber strike period, sign on to lyft.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

There's a screenshot


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> There's a screenshot


2.70? LOL my flag drop is 2.95 hehehe

and no one gets out for less than $6 EVER or I hit them with my flashlight


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've drove a cab in Chicago for over 24 years. All cab strikes or work stoppage actions were of marginal success at best because of the lone wolf nature of our work, and lack of a union, or even unity amongst drivers.
But I like the idea of limiting the work stoppage to an hour, 6-7 AM & PM. Perhaps the driver's could go get something to eat during that time! When most drivers log off for an hour, it would inevitably result in Surge Pricing. Then when the drivers come online they will recoup the lost earnings for the hour...in essence this would be taking a food break on the clock. And then it can be explained to the pax about the work stoppage action, and the myriad driver gripes about Uber's policies.
We the driver's have to unite behind a hashtag in this campaign. I have a suggestion #*UberUnfair*. Please tweet your local riders, local Twitter account, local journalists covering ride-sharing, and comment on local as well national media stories on ride-sharing. It would be a good idea to post this link https://uberpeople.net/forums/Complaints/ in your comments to raise awareness amongst the readers.
WARNING!
PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOUR ONLINE PERSONAE IS ANONYMOUS TO AVOID RETALIATION BY DEACTIVATION!
WARNING!


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

This style of strike can be scaled up as more drivers commit to going offline. For now two hour DAILY work stoppages is the first step to making our voices heard. 

"UberX on strike daily until fares are increased.....do not drive from 12-1 and 6-7 both AM & PM....during these hours log in to the uber rider app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver this message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!

Join the conversation at uberpeople.net"


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Are these times for locals everywhere or are they fixed at pst so other cities adjust theirs?


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

I notice in L.A. Today and yesterday that Rider wait times are increasing.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

It's 11.40 here in la, let's do this!


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

If this was actually going to work, it would have to be a full day. For example, August 24/25. The day of the pay cut.


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm an 'Uber rider'! Right now I can't wait 11 mins for a car! LOL!


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy to try this, but does anyone have an idea as to how many drivers there are and how many would need to be reached for it to make an impression?


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Also might be worth trying something humorous and less antagonistic to grab people's attention? Flash uber car mob?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

we cant start when we dont have every driver in LAs attention yet it have to be atleast 90% of drivers
set a date to start

addition:
we cant start right now the rate still did not change


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Strike ineffective in old town so far ... it's 12:30 and there are 8 uberx available in 2 mile radius ... I'm in my cab instead getting full price rides for the weekend :0


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


Sounds good ... unless they actually tip ... then it's 5 stars all the way


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> we cant start when we dont have every driver in LAs attention yet it have to be atleast 90% of drivers
> set a date to start
> 
> addition:
> we cant start right now the rate still did not change


90%!?!?!?! What small percentage of Uber drivers do you think tries to stay connected through this forum or twitter or reddit? My guess would be something under 20%, and I think that might even be optimistic.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting as many drivers as possible singing from the same hymn sheet is key. All other kinds of protest are basically pointless.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting everybody on here replying to the one idea/thread is hard enough!


----------



## LisaB (Jul 20, 2014)

eventually all drivers will find out that it's not fiscally sound to keep driving at the lower rates unless they're brain dead. no strike will be necessary.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got this message at lunch!

My previous company that I worked for exploited desperate people and I don't even want to get into details of what they did. And a lot of people still stayed and didn't do anything and continued in their misery in that miserable place. I left and actually inspired a few others to leave and pursue other things and all of them are in a better place now. People who are skeptical and just say left and right that things will not work (uber protests) will not change anything and they will just keep slaving for a company that likes to abuse people in desperation. It's easy to say "that won't work", but changes happen with a little effort. 

I think the only chance drivers have to make things better is strike, no matter if through media or not driving, either for certain hours or the whole days. Eventually other drivers will find out and join, but without even trying and doing anything nothing will happen.

Those drivers who critique the suggestions and plans, please tell me what are you going to do? Leave, not drive? Keep driving making miserable money just to pay huge on your future car repairs, ending up not earning anything? Why not try to change things , even if you think there are not enough drivers here to make a huge impact right now, we have to start somewhere. And not sit on the forum just talking and talking about it and complaining to each other. We have power, we do.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

By the way here's the note that failed to be attached in the prev post. And yes I firmly believe our only choice is to strike, start small if we have to. And the cookie confirms!


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Just got this message at lunch!
> 
> My previous company that I worked for exploited desperate people and I don't even want to get into details of what they did. And a lot of people still stayed and didn't do anything and continued in their misery in that miserable place. I left and actually inspired a few others to leave and pursue other things and all of them are in a better place now. People who are skeptical and just say left and right that things will not work (uber protests) will not change anything and they will just keep slaving for a company that likes to abuse people in desperation. It's easy to say "that won't work", but changes happen with a little effort.
> 
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeping this thread going and on point would be a good start! Drive up the number of replies and views until more and more people are in on it.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

I would imagine someone at Uber is monitoring forums like this one and so to see an idea like this gather momentum is a definitely a start.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LisaB said:


> eventually all drivers will find out that it's not fiscally sound to keep driving at the lower rates unless they're brain dead. no strike will be necessary.


Miss do you have anything of constructive nature to say whatsoever, or is it just all nay saying?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> 90%!?!?!?! What small percentage of Uber drivers do you think tries to stay connected through this forum or twitter or reddit? My guess would be something under 20%, and I think that might even be optimistic.


the texting a driver idea was one good idea
we are all over the place so if we just happen to be waiting for passenger lets take time to text the nxt driver nxt to us the plan

but our plan is not a plan yet
we have to be united lol cant be like one will not work this our then the other the next hour hahah its not gonna work
it has to be all same time or same day


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> the texting a driver idea was one good idea
> we are all over the place so if we just happen to be waiting for passenger lets take time to text the nxt driver nxt to us the plan
> 
> but our plan is not a plan yet
> ...


I tend to agree with you, Kris. We have to be all together in some way.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber Comic? OCdriverX? SeahawkTim? What do you guys think about all this? I know you guys are active in the L.A thread...anyone else?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/

I have created a poll for this Work Stoppage Action to gauge drivers willingness to come some consensus. Please take a moment to participate and make suggestions. Thanx!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

A1984 said:


> Uber Comic? OCdriverX? SeahawkTim? What do you guys think about all this? I know you guys are active in the L.A thread...anyone else?


Let's all meet up someplace possibly in la. Or maybe in orange county. Doesnt matter where anywhere and talk about this in person and get everyone to participate.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Let's all meet up someplace possibly in la. Or maybe in orange county. Doesnt matter where anywhere and talk about this in person and get everyone to participate.


We could do that but on here we can have a discussion with many more people than we could in person...


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/
> 
> I have created a poll for this Work Stoppage Action to gauge drivers willingness to come some consensus. Please take a moment to participate and make suggestions. Thanx!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


That's great. I've added my vote.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any way to incorporate all the disparate threads talking about the same thing into one thread?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Let's all meet up someplace possibly in la. Or maybe in orange county. Doesnt matter where anywhere and talk about this in person and get everyone to participate.


A unified Nationwide Work Stoppage Action would be most effective. Of course local meet-ups are a good idea in any case.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> the texting a driver idea was one good idea
> we are all over the place so if we just happen to be waiting for passenger lets take time to text the nxt driver nxt to us the plan
> 
> but our plan is not a plan yet
> ...


Please DO NOT USE your UberPhone to communicate about this with other drivers. You risk deactivation summarily!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> "UberX on strike daily until fares are increased.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the uber rider app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!
> 
> Join the conversation at uberpeople.net"


Please DO NOT USE your UberPhone to communicate about this with other drivers. You risk deactivation summarily!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Please DO NOT USE your UberPhone to communicate about this with other drivers. You risk deactivation summarily!


What do you mean? How are we gonna reach out to them if we don't request a ride from our account?

Uber phone can't be used for anything anyway


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Calls and texts are routed through a service. Wouldn't be surprised if it is all being monitored.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

You guys all come across the ice bucket challenge videos that are all over the web, how about pissing into the wind to highlight the challenges of maintaining quality of service for uber drivers...


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Calls and texts are routed through a service. Wouldn't be surprised if it is all being monitored.


Yeah, I agree Moofish. If we texted using rider accounts I am sure they wouldn't take kindly...there has got to be another way of getting word out...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber can easily monitor what's being texted on the UberPhone. Uber will catch on that Work Stoppage drivers, are requesting rides, then texting the accepting driver to inform them about the Work Stoppage! Obviously Uber has all your rider account info and will easily correlate that with your driver account! This will result in getting summarily deactivated from the Uber platform!
Raise awareness of this forum in the media by posting links to this forum in comments, tweet to other drivers and your cities Twitter accounts, post on reddit etc. But PLEASE GET ANONYMOUS ACCOUNTS for your activities.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there a way to start an online petition about all this? If so, is there a way to keep it anonymous so drivers don't have to worry about the risk of being deactivated?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A1984 said:


> Is there a way to start an online petition about all this? If so, is there a way to keep it anonymous so drivers don't have to worry about the risk of being deactivated?


Any one can start a petition on www.MoveOn.org 
I'll look into it...it can only raise awareness. Thanx


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Any one can start a petition on www.MoveOn.org
> I'll look into it...it can only raise awareness. Thanx


How about change.org ? Ceo Travis has used them before. It would be interesting to hit him with his own source. It will raise awareness.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> How about change.org ? Ceo Travis has used them before. It would be interesting to hit him with his own source. It will raise awareness.


now thats a good one 
write down the time and infor when everyone can stop driving  everyone sees it


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the emphasis has to be on maintaining quality rather than driver pay


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A1984 said:


> I think the emphasis has to be on maintaining quality rather than driver pay


Agreed! But Uber and the riders cannot expect quality from drivers getting poverty level wages.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Agreed! But Uber and the riders cannot expect quality from drivers getting poverty level wages.


Totally agree! That is exactly the point!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

He is just saying what's the best way to present it to rides because more if them would care about their safety and comfort than about how much drivers are making


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> He is just saying what's the best way to present it to rides because more if them would care about their safety and comfort than about how much drivers are making


#keepuberawesome


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.change.org/start-a-petition

Ok this is the link to starting a petition. But we need someone who has better writing and convincing skills. I suck at that. So We need some of us to write what should be included in the petition and agree on a majority of votes. File the petition and spread the link all over the internet. I believe it should include something about our pay and ratings. And this has to be done in a way to convince the public that it will affect the service provided to them. What do u guys think?


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for that! Yeah, we should agree on some wording. 

Why don't we try and come up with something Wikipedia style; start the ball rolling with a chunk of text and then we can all edit and amend and see if we can come up with something precise, coherent and positive.

As I said in an earlier post, I think the emphasis should be on how good a service Uber is and how we all want to keep it that way. A race to the bottom benefits no one.

Positivity and good humour always works well.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

The first question is "whom do you want to petition?" Obviously Uber or Travis kalinick.

Second question is "what do you want them to do?" Well obviously we want a better pay and rating structure, but we have to word it in a way to win over the public"

Third question is "why is this important?" And this is the final and most important question.

So lets do this.

And please guys lets not all file seperate petition. Only one strong one that will grab attention.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Y


A1984 said:


> Thanks for that! Yeah, we should agree on some wording.
> 
> Why don't we try and come up with something Wikipedia style; start the ball rolling with a chunk of text and then we can all edit and amend and see if we can come up with something precise, coherent and positive.
> 
> ...


Yea thats a good one.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Might also be worthwhile thinking about a specific and reachable goal that we can all get behind. 

Something like adding a tipping function to the app?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

All of this talk of strikes and work stoppages is useless without organization of _all_ drivers. We don't even have any way of knowing how many drivers are in each city, let alone communicating with them all, _and_ getting them to strike. Boston alone probably has more drivers than this website has members. There are 1,825 taxis in Boston, I have no doubt that there are at least that many UberX drivers (and probably a lot more). How many members from Boston post here? 4 or 5? Maybe 6? Well bellow 1% of the number of drivers here. I'm sure it's the same in every other city.

If there is any hope of this kind of thing succeeding there needs to be substantial local media support (ie newspapers and TV news), in every city that Uber operates in. It needs to be announced days before so that every driver has a chance to find out about it, and to raise public awareness of how little we make after covering operating costs (which may encourage tipping at least).


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

I think that's a great idea to strike on the day that they decide they want to implement the deductions


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

"We don't even have any way of knowing how many drivers are in each city, let alone communicating with them all, _and_ getting them to strike."

Why don't you start communicating with drivers by executing my plan. Copy and paste my original post into a text and send it to as many drivers as you can via the uber rider app.

Last night I requested Ubers in Chicago and sent them texts....I live in California by the way. Tonight I think I'll target NYC.

To the naysayers.....this IS how a viral campaign begins. Stop sniveling and send the text right now!

Good night all!

"UberX on strike daily until fares are increased.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 both AM & PM....during these hours log in to the uber rider app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!

Join the conversation at uberpeople.net"


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

The only UberX drivers making any $$ lately in the Coachella Valley are the ones plastering craigslist with ads promising "$1,000 a week driving your own vehicle" and referring newbies who sign up and drive long enough to get their $250 bonus and quickly learn they can spend countless hours idling/burning fuel and zero 'pings'. We used to be able to keep busy weekend eves/nights but now- even on weekends- in an area very spread out- pings you do get are a couple of minutes away and few and far between even at 8 pm on a Saturday. Too many drivers chasing too few calls.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Effective today the minimum fare in chicago is $2.70.
> 
> I decided not to go out this morning. I checked the riders app and there are bunch of drivers out there. Looks like uber is a smart company, there will always be poor drivers who will work for pennies.


And I thought $4 was as low as they could go! Eventually it will just be a pick-up fee!


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> I think that's a great idea to strike on the day that they decide they want to implement the deductions


I agree&#8230;..full day strike on the rate cut implementation day. Do not drive on this day!

As well please remember to read my original post and do not drive the hours 12-1 AND 6-7 AM & PM.

Spread the word

UberX ON STRIKE!!!

This message has 1,400 views in just a few days&#8230;&#8230;if everyone implements said plan by texting just one driver a day this campaign will go viral.

Want change?&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..do something about it.

"UberX on strike daily until fares are increased and tips are allowed.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 both AM & PM....during these hours log in to the uber rider app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!

Join the conversation at uberpeople.net"


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello all….

Just wanted to bump this……and also add that we should all be emailing support to voice displeasure over the rate cuts and politely ask for a change in the tipping policy. They have shown us that it is quite easy to update the app and change pricing on a whim. So again please write in to support and explain that current pricing and lack of tips is a disincentive to drive for uber.

Please spread the word about the above work stoppages and do not drive on 8/21.


Uber off!!!!!


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

This is better, link included:

"UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!

*Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> This is better, link included:
> 
> "UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!
> 
> *Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


Thanks ballyhoo&#8230;&#8230;I'll update the OP now!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> There's a screenshot


That is unbelievable. I really can't see how anyone would stay driving for that. People are BAD math I guess and can't conceptualize that they are probably taking a negative on many rides. Human emotion and psychology at work. We are at $.15 a min where I am and I thought that was terrible, but our per mile is more than double what you are getting. New market with no Lyft. I'm just driving a little for fun, just three more weeks though before super long Vacation. Sorry to see those rates. Good grief..


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

Forget going on strike, I think I will just strike the next Uber "manager" I can find... across the head, with a baseball bat!! Here is what Uber promised in Charlotte,NC this past weekend:

*INCENTIVE 1: Friday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*

Uber will *guarantee a minimum of $30/hr in GROSS FARES for all hours worked from 7PM-3AM!*

**PAYMENT WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT**

Conditions:


Accept 90% of all trip requests
Complete at least 5 trips
Position yourself in the HIGH DEMAND AREAS (Uptown, Southend, Dilworth, Myers Park, Montford, NODA or events mentioned below)

*INCENTIVE 2: Saturday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*

Uber will *guarantee a minimum of $30/hr in GROSS FARES for all hours worked from 7PM-3AM!*

**PAYMENT WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT**

Conditions:


Accept 90% of all trip requests
Complete at least 5 trips
Position yourself in the HIGH DEMAND AREAS (Uptown, Southend, Dilworth, Myers Park, Montford, NODA or events mentioned below)

HERE IS WHAT I GOT:
I worked from 7pm-1am both nights, took 6 rides Friday night and 9 rides Saturday night, plus 3 rides the rest of the week... total pay after Ubers "incentives": $212 for the week. This is exactly what I ****ing expected and will be tracking down the so-called "management" to get this shit straightened out. 
They tripled the number of drivers (this city can't handle the traffic like DC, LA, or NYC can. Massive gridlock Friday and Saturday nights), 20% pay cut, and they won't even honor their own incentive policy. I met ALL of their criteria and STILL didn't make enough to cover my expenses, let alone my car insurance. I think I will have a little talk with the City Council about these practices and see what their thoughts on regulations are (they are still in debate about Uber and Lyft) when they see what is going on under their noses. I won't be driving for either of them, but that doesn't mean I don't care about what happens to my city. It is getting dangerous on the roads here because of the number of ride-sharing drivers, the cutthroat nature of the business, and no regulations on who can drive when and where.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Let us know what you hear!



Wolfehowl said:


> Forget going on strike, I think I will just strike the next Uber "manager" I can find... across the head, with a baseball bat!! Here is what Uber promised in Charlotte,NC this past weekend:
> 
> *INCENTIVE 1: Friday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Let us know what you hear!


 I will do what I can. The council here is still trying to decide if they *can* regulate Uber/Lyft and _*what *_regulations they will impose, if any. I would absolutely love to see Charlotte lead the way in the fight against the "race to the bottom". Maybe we can save what should have been a promising industry from itself. I'm not against people making money, but I have been seeing a more dangerous side in the last week or so. Cutthroat tactics by drivers, traffic jams that would put LA to shame, drivers running red lights, and people nearly being run over by inexperienced and untrained drivers trying to get to their next fare. I am quite sure the situation is the same all over the world, but I live in a small town that is trying to be a big city. Our downtown, or "Uptown" as it is called here, is only about 1 mile across in any direction, with many street closures due to construction, _*and 3 stadiums within 5 blocks of each other*_ (pro baseball, pro football, and pro basketball/concert arena). This makes it all much more pronounced when we as drivers get screwed over while risking our lives, and the lives of our passengers, just to make ends meet.

I would also like to make a suggestion to everyone... *install a "dashcam"*. I installed a camcorder on the inside windshield of my car last year, while traveling for another job, just to videotape the road in front of me when I drive. This was done in response to a car accident I had because of vehicles *(not 1 but 2) *running a stop sign 2 years ago. Because I had no proof at the time both drivers drove away, leaving me injured, with a totaled car, and finally an insurance rate that would make you sick. Since I installed the camera I have had the knowledge that if something happens again, I am better protected legally (unless I do something stupid then the other guy is protected). Driving for Uber has shown me even more that this was a very smart idea, and not that expensive ($300 from Best Buy). As a result, I have video proof of the massive amounts of stupidity on the road these days, and this past weekend it was on full display. You'd be amazed at what you actually see when you start recording everything, and your passengers will actually feel safer knowing that you are concerned about safety. Don't tape inside the car, face it out the window but record the sound. It is not an invasion of privacy and it will protect you in the long run.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

today I received a message from my friend - uber driver- about the strike on august 21st during the 24 hours. he received a message from his friend, and I sent it to my friends


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> today I received a message from my friend - uber driver- about the strike on august 21st during the 24 hours. he received a message from his friend, and I sent it to my friends


Way to go!

Keep it up!


----------



## Nick.T (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it will be best if we all stay home for one day..


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

100% agree!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The new rates are already in place. I was thinking, maybe the drivers that are on this forum could use their cars to spread the word - we'll pick or create a catchy hashtag about the issue/strike/ a link to this forum and write it with the glass markers on the trunk window, so both riders and other drivers see it and join this forum. Maybe this will help get more people on board, and those who don't really follow news articles on ride sharing


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

I will not be working on the 24th which is sad cause it's a Saturday. I'll be checking in on the app to see if anyone is out there. My guess is there will be 100's of cars in LA like always.


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oops. I see the price cut went into effect today. $3 rides for everyone!


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> "UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!
> 
> *Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


Read this:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/on-the-strike-twice-a-day-do-more.2254/


----------



## Nick.T (Aug 17, 2014)

I have just made an Instagram page in attempts to bring fellow drivers together. Please follow and support UberUnfair Instagram page and also use the hashtag #UberUnfair !!


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got a response from Uber about the incentive weekend bonus I got screwed out of:

*There appears to have been an error in the app this weekend, and it may have affected your ability to accept ride requests. I'm very sorry for the trouble here, and I have added the guarantee payment to your account for the hours you were online Saturday (8/16)*

Uber actually admitted that the system is flawed and costing drivers money. Have fun with that information, I've already quit but will keep up with the forum while the Charlotte City Council continues their investigation. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

If we are gonna do a REAL strike, hbout planning a bigger one, like all labor day weekend?

Better yet, start informing your passengers about a possible uber labor day strike and start giving out lyft discount codes!


----------



## david1818 (Aug 23, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> "UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!
> 
> *Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


Guys we all need to get all together on the street and do the strike on sunset blvd and fairfax in west Hollywood


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

david1818 said:


> Guys we all need to get all together on the street and do the strike on sunset blvd and fairfax in west Hollywood


I'll do it, as soon as you tell me who's paying for my round trip flight from Boston?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

david1818 said:


> Guys we all need to get all together on the street and do the strike on sunset blvd and fairfax in west Hollywood


Do you know how stike works?


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> If we are gonna do a REAL strike, hbout planning a bigger one, like all labor day weekend?
> 
> Better yet, start informing your passengers about a possible uber labor day strike and start giving out lyft discount codes!


Guys, I can not understand why you think that lyft better than uber. How much better? Three cents? (1:10 vs 1:13). I think lyft drivers must also protest as uber drivers. Of course, there is a war uber vs lyft and we - the victims of this war. Mister Zimmer and Mister Kalanick, please, hit each other with your own fists. I am willing to pay a monthly income for the ticket to your boxing match. Do not push each other back, but run ahead each other. For example, two of the strongest Internet provider in LA is AT&T and Time Warner. Over the past 2 years my AT&T bill increased 3 times for $ 5 from $ 41.00 to $ 56.00. Every time I thought to go to Time Warner, but even there the price increase. In general, I think lyft no better than the uber and they both have to put their drivers ahead of their ambitions.


----------



## david1818 (Aug 23, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Do you know how stike works?





Just Some Guy said:


> I'll do it, as soon as you tell me who's paying for my round trip flight from Boston?


Guys copy past this to uberpartner so there all can see it


----------



## uberrockville (Aug 16, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> "UberX on strike daily until *fares are increased and tipping is allowed within the app*.....do not drive from 12-1 AND 6-7 BOTH AM & PM....during these hours log in to the Uber _Rider _app, make a minimum of one ride request and text your driver THIS message....cancel your request quickly to minimize any inconvenience to your fellow driver. UberX ON STRIKE!!!
> 
> *Join the conversation at **uberpeople.net*


support


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm off line until whenever.....


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm off-line six days out of the week I doubt it has any impact


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

david1818 said:


> Guys copy past this to uberpartner so there all can see it


Please try to post so that the readers can at least decipher what you are actually trying to say!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Guys, I can not understand why you think that lyft better than uber. How much better? Three cents? (1:10 vs 1:13). I think lyft drivers must also protest as uber drivers. Of course, there is a war uber vs lyft and we - the victims of this war. Mister Zimmer and Mister Kalanick, please, hit each other with your own fists. I am willing to pay a monthly income for the ticket to your boxing match. Do not push each other back, but run ahead each other. For example, two of the strongest Internet provider in LA is AT&T and Time Warner. Over the past 2 years my AT&T bill increased 3 times for $ 5 from $ 41.00 to $ 56.00. Every time I thought to go to Time Warner, but even there the price increase. In general, I think lyft no better than the uber and they both have to put their drivers ahead of their ambitions.


Lyft-----> Tip button

Uber ------> NO tip button.

Whats so hard to understand???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Judging by his ummmm particular English, or lack thereof, he just posted several posts by himself under different aliases )


That's what I thought too! The same thing was evident in some other threads! Multiple Personality Disorder!


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Guys, I can not understand why you think that lyft better than uber. How much better? Three cents? (1:10 vs 1:13). I think lyft drivers must also protest as uber drivers. Of course, there is a war uber vs lyft and we - the victims of this war. Mister Zimmer and Mister Kalanick, please, hit each other with your own fists. I am willing to pay a monthly income for the ticket to your boxing match. Do not push each other back, but run ahead each other. For example, two of the strongest Internet provider in LA is AT&T and Time Warner. Over the past 2 years my AT&T bill increased 3 times for $ 5 from $ 41.00 to $ 56.00. Every time I thought to go to Time Warner, but even there the price increase. In general, I think lyft no better than the uber and they both have to put their drivers ahead of their ambitions.


Well, I guess you miss the obvious fact that you have no clue about the differences in the two companies. We could start with ZERO commissions for full time (over 50 hours) drivers. Less commissions for other tiers. Only drivers with less than 15 hours per week pay the full 20%.

The rider app is 100% better than the Uber app, meaning less user error and less wasted time going to wrong place for pick up.

The driver app can run on Android platforms. 'Nuff said. Unless you love Apple maps. Then, you really can't be helped.

No $10 week bogus iPhone fee. I mean this is ridiculous. $520 a year for a refurbished P.O.S. iPhone 4 and 3G data. If you have your own iPhone you can avoid this fee. But then, you are still running Uber on an iPhone (LOL).

The driver app can integrate with almost all of the other popular turn by turn apps like Waze and GMaps.

In app TIPPING. Yes, actual tipping. Not the bogus 20% gratuity that Uber claims is included. ACTUAL TIPPING.

MENTORING! All prospective Lyft drivers have to meet and take a test ride with an experienced Lyft driver. We mentors can weed out the bad attitude former cab drivers at the outset (we get paid whether or not they get hired unlike recruiters who pass people just to get paid). This gives a more positive experience for Lyft riders unlike Uber who passes drivers as long as someone who can read and write English fills out their forms.

The only con with Lyft is that you can be stiffed. It happens. But my zero commissions for the week and real tips more than make up for that.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Well, I guess you miss the obvious fact that you have no clue about the differences in the two companies. We could start with ZERO commissions for full time (over 50 hours) drivers. Less commissions for other tiers. Only drivers with less than 15 hours per week pay the full 20%.
> 
> The rider app is 100% better than the Uber app, meaning less user error and less wasted time going to wrong place for pick up.
> 
> ...


Agree except the point about commissions. As soon as lyft will hit the critical mass with number of drivers they'll have same fee structure as uber. This is just for now to get more drivers on the road. Year ago uber also had 10% commission.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree except the point about commissions. As soon as lyft will hit the critical mass with number of drivers they'll have same fee structure as uber. This is just for now to get more drivers on the road. Year ago uber also had 10% commission.


Unlike Uber, Lyft has been very transparent with it's growing pains regarding commissions. They even had zero commissions for a few months while they worked on this new system.

If we were talking city by city, market by market I might agree with your cynicism. But this new rate structure was rolled out to all markets and is here to stay. It is not an easy mark, 50 hours for zero commissions, or even 30 hours for 10% commissions. Don't get me wrong, there are some stiff requirements and this only applies to the full time driver.

But, if you can drive at least 15 hours a week, you only pay 15% commission. I think it makes sense for any driver to apply to Lyft and take as many Lyft rides as they can.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Unlike Uber, Lyft has been very transparent with it's growing pains regarding commissions. They even had zero commissions for a few months while they worked on this new system.
> 
> If we were talking city by city, market by market I might agree with your cynicism. But this new rate structure was rolled out to all markets and is here to stay. It is not an easy mark, 50 hours for zero commissions, or even 30 hours for 10% commissions. Don't get me wrong, there are some stiff requirements and this only applies to the full time driver.
> 
> But, if you can drive at least 15 hours a week, you only pay 15% commission. I think it makes sense for any driver to apply to Lyft and take as many Lyft rides as they can.


Ok so let's say every single driver, or even 70% of drivers, work 50+ hours and get 0 commissions. How does the company make money? You do realize that it's a business and needs to make money and commissions of rides/riders is the only source of revenue for all these companies.

Do you work for lyft?


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

This is their current business model, and is forecast as being successful evidenced by their recent round of funding. The Zero commission mark is tough, if you've ever tried to make the 50 hour mark, you would know. My point was that even a 16 hour driver could save a bit on commissions. I do the zero commission run every week but I usually end up at the 5% mark. Sometimes 10%.

It's a tough bar to reach, but it is there if you can make it. They still get the $1 per ride (LOL) but more importantly they get drivers signed on for more hours than normal. That means more availability. That means when a potential rider opens the app they see 8 drivers ready to service them.

Also, I'm like one of only a few Lyft Plus drivers. I am in high demand. I want to be signed on as many hours as possible. And Lyft wants me signed on those hours too so that Lyft Plus riders always have a driver available.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Crownan said:


> This is their current business model, and is forecast as being successful evidenced by their recent round of funding. The Zero commission mark is tough, if you've ever tried to make the 50 hour mark, you would know. My point was that even a 16 hour driver could save a bit on commissions. I do the zero commission run every week but I usually end up at the 5% mark. Sometimes 10%.
> 
> It's a tough bar to reach, but it is there if you can make it. They still get the $1 per ride (LOL) but more importantly they get drivers signed on for more hours than normal. That means more availability. That means when a potential rider opens the app they see 8 drivers ready to service them.
> 
> Also, I'm like one of only a few Lyft Plus drivers. I am in high demand. I want to be signed on as many hours as possible. And Lyft wants me signed on those hours too so that Lyft Plus riders always have a driver available.


You didn't answer my question and I doubt you will.
Again, commissions is the only source of revenue for these companies!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Unlike Uber, Lyft has been very transparent with it's growing pains regarding commissions. They even had zero commissions for a few months while they worked on this new system.
> 
> If we were talking city by city, market by market I might agree with your cynicism. But this new rate structure was rolled out to all markets and is here to stay. It is not an easy mark, 50 hours for zero commissions, or even 30 hours for 10% commissions. Don't get me wrong, there are some stiff requirements and this only applies to the full time driver.
> 
> But, if you can drive at least 15 hours a week, you only pay 15% commission. I think it makes sense for any driver to apply to Lyft and take as many Lyft rides as they can.





SupaJ said:


> Ok so let's say every single driver, or even 70% of drivers, work 50+ hours and get 0 commissions. How does the company make money? You do realize that it's a business and needs to make money and commissions of rides/riders is the only source of revenue for all these companies.
> 
> Do you work for lyft?


I don't read http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/
to mean "50 hours for zero commissions". 
Here's what I read:

Gross Earnings (50+ hrs) $100 - Lyft comm. @ 20% $20 = $80
$80 + Bonus @ 20% $16 = $96
So effective Lyft comm. is 4% and up.

Also the fine print is 90% Accept. Rate.
And no way this should be interpreted as a Permanent Commission structure going forward.

All that said, it's a heck of a better deal than uber, Lyft is a marginally better outfit, and the Rider base seems lot less elitist and douchy!

PS: I only do UberTaxi, not UberX or Lyft. I encourage every driver to sign up for Lyft, and use driver referral code for signup. And when you do start driving for Lyft, hand out your referral code to Uber riders.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I won't say the 90% accept rate is a negative. I'm a 100% accept rate driver, I think that is an important distinction between me and Taxi's!

And the math is a little confusing because the $1 Trust and Safety fee is not figured in (same with Uber). It makes little difference in this discussion. Lyft will clearly pay you more for the same amount of rides once you've exceeded 15 hours.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I won't say the 90% accept rate is a negative. I'm a 100% accept rate driver, I think that is an important distinction between me and Taxi's!
> 
> And the math is a little confusing because the $1 Trust and Safety fee is not figured in (same with Uber). It makes little difference in this discussion. Lyft will clearly pay you more for the same amount of rides once you've exceeded 15 hours.


Setting aside the $1 SRF, my understanding of the math shows that the minimum commission is still 4%. Am I right or wrong in my calculations?
And you did not answer @SupaJ and my question about this Power Driver Bonus being a temporary program.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

To be 50 hours online and 90% acceptance rate you need to turn off the uber app. This is another step in the great war uber vs lyft. Do not think that lyft cares about the driver, you are no longer a child and still believe in miracles


----------



## WarrenG (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like LA guys did not get the memo! Lol. Wow. And it's like this all over SC.


----------



## UBER Borg (Sep 16, 2014)

JoshM said:


> I'm an 'Uber rider'! Right now I can't wait 11 mins for a car! LOL!


Call Lyft


----------



## UBER Borg (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm hoping the pay goes up for Uber and will support any strike because taking rides for basically nothing can't work. Nice cars have payments insurance gas and maintenance ... Uber must think the things run on love or something


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

how did it go?


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

I bet the only people that lost money with this "strike" were the drivers that were striking.

Bravo, dumbasses. Way to shoot yourself in the foot.

If you don't want to drive using the Uber software, don't do it. Move on. For every one of you that strikes, that leaves room for 10 more drivers willing to do what it takes to earn money using the app.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@Samhain13 see you in couple months when uber makes you buy commercial insurance and license


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Unlike Uber, Lyft has been very transparent with it's growing pains regarding commissions. They even had zero commissions for a few months while they worked on this new system.
> 
> If we were talking city by city, market by market I might agree with your cynicism. But this new rate structure was rolled out to all markets and is here to stay. It is not an easy mark, 50 hours for zero commissions, or even 30 hours for 10% commissions. Don't get me wrong, there are some stiff requirements and this only applies to the full time driver.
> 
> But, if you can drive at least 15 hours a week, you only pay 15% commission. I think it makes sense for any driver to apply to Lyft and take as many Lyft rides as they can.





chi1cabby said:


> I don't read http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/
> to mean "50 hours for zero commissions".
> Here's what I read:
> 
> ...


So it looks like my math on Lyft's commissions is correct.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Monday September 29, 2014. Storify.com is reporting on an UBER strike in L.A. at 5 P.M. sourced from passenger tweets. Ahhh....social media....don't ya love it! By the way, I'm a one year UBERx driver and Monday is my normal day off anyway, so I'll just sit and watch the surge action. Hang in there!


----------

